# Wet brine bacon cure and fruit



## nate85 (May 16, 2016)

I'm not one to do things the simple way, I have a bacon brine I use to cure my bacon and I though about throwing in some chunks of apples in to experiment. I'd use juice but It has a lot of sugar added and I just kinda want to use the real thing. Any problems with doing this? Will it affect the cure? I was worried it might introduce bacteria to the brine


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2016)

To brine bacon and get thorough flavor, it must be in the brine at least 14 days....   Added stuff that could have bacteria, will make what is called a "ropy " brine...  gelatinous stuff...   it's not harmful but should be thrown out, meat and bucket rinsed and a new brine added....   If you boil the brine to purify it, add the cure #1 AFTER it has cooled to below 100 deg. F...  then further cool it to below 40 deg. F before adding the meat.... 













RopyStringyBrine1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 17, 2016





 ..













RopyStringyBrine2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 17, 2016


----------



## nate85 (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Dave, Think I'll stick to the pasteurized apple juice


----------

